# F15 pcd 8/26.



## imsachin (Jun 21, 2014)

Picking up my F15 at the performance center on 8/26. I'm very excited and can hardly wait after reading through the experiences on this forum. 

So far, plan is to drive back to Asheville and stay at the Biltmore on the night of and do the sights around there in the evening and next morning. Bringing her back to NJ, so we'll start by taking the blue ridge parkway and plan to take another stop in VA at the end of that day. 

Any suggestions on good places? 

I decided to skip the tail if the dragon road. It's too far out if the way on my way back to NJ.


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

I don't have any suggestions sorry, but just wanted to chime in and say a PCD is definitely a blast and you will most certainly enjoy that day: driving course, off road course, factory tour, M5 hot lap. Such a great program BMW offers to take redelivery putting you up in a hotel/dinner/breakfast/lunch and all the activities. 

sounds like you have a nice two day trip planned on going back. I live in TN so I most definitely hit the dragon to check that off my bucket list but understand that is a ways out for you. Nonetheless, enjoy that awesome Tuesday in a couple of weeks!!


----------

